#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Gescheiden Mama 24

## S0raya

.nkjfkqde

----------


## Jongeman34

Alaikom asalaam, lijkt me leuk, kennis maken, elkaar leren kennen en wie weet ......? Groetjes

----------


## Jongeman34

mail me gerust [email protected]

----------


## moojo30

hoi ik zal me even voorstellen ik ben mohamed 30 jaartjes jong ben net ook gescheiden lang verhaal maar het moest er van komen omdat ik het beste voor mijn zoontje wil zou je graag beter willen leren kennen

----------


## mocro-aziz

Waar kom je vandaan?
Mss zijn we wel hetgene dat we missen in elkaars leven.
Ik ben zelf nooit getrouwd geweest maar heb wel een hoop vrouwenkennis. 
Dus dat kan in ze voordeel werken. 






> Selam 3lijkoum 
> 
> Ik ben een jonge gescheiden moeder van 24.
> met een kind van 2.
> Ben nu al een jaar gescheiden en op zoek naar iemand die met mij een Halal leven wil leiden.
> Waar respect liefde eerlijkheid Voorop staat 
> 
> Ik ben 4,5 getrouwd geweest maar helaas naar zolang geduld te hebben gehad ging het niet meer.
> Als alles van een kant blijft komen houd het op en zeker als er haram bij komt kijken.
> ...


w

----------


## Sabah ouazza

salaam sorry ik ben ook getrouwd en ik herken mijn situatie in jou plaats ik wil ook graag scheiden maar soebhanalah heb nooit de kracht ik nblijf geduld hebben en het doet zoveel pijn die geduld ik ben zo ongelukkig en ik vroeg mij af hoe heb jij het gedaan. ik wil zo graag opnieuw beginnen en nieuwe lijn en gezonde huwelijk. ik wens jou heel veel succes in jou zoektocht inshallah word jou 2de huwelijk gezegend

----------


## ZepeQueno

> salaam sorry ik ben ook getrouwd en ik herken mijn situatie in jou plaats ik wil ook graag scheiden maar soebhanalah heb nooit de kracht ik nblijf geduld hebben en het doet zoveel pijn die geduld ik ben zo ongelukkig en ik vroeg mij af hoe heb jij het gedaan. ik wil zo graag opnieuw beginnen en nieuwe lijn en gezonde huwelijk. ik wens jou heel veel succes in jou zoektocht inshallah word jou 2de huwelijk gezegend


Heb sbar a gti, vooral als je kind(eren) hebt.. Het nadeel zal alleen in hun leven treffen..
Heb geduld, SOMS kan een scheiding positieve werking hebben, maar 8 van de 10 keer pakt dit meestal verkeerd uit..

Probeer op uw man in te praten, maar geef het nooit op!

----------


## yassine009

> Selam 3lijkoum 
> 
> Ik ben een jonge gescheiden moeder van 24.
> met een kind van 2.
> Ben nu al een jaar gescheiden en op zoek naar iemand die met mij een Halal leven wil leiden.
> Waar respect liefde eerlijkheid Voorop staat 
> 
> Ik ben 4,5 getrouwd geweest maar helaas naar zolang geduld te hebben gehad ging het niet meer.
> Als alles van een kant blijft komen houd het op en zeker als er haram bij komt kijken.
> ...




ik voel me zeker aangesproken ondanks dat ik nooit getrouw ben heb heel gevoelige hart ,,,, bericht mij terug hoop op het goede zal zijn en zal komen deel je brood smaak lekker deel je geluk word groter

----------


## Fabolous Mam

Wauw meid subhannalah je zit in exact het zelfde schuitje als ik! WOW KIPPENVEL

----------


## saidie

salamou 3alikoum:
heb interesse in je.
beslama

----------


## youchef

A selaammalkom

----------


## youchef

Ik weet niet waar ik moet beginnnen wat verhaal heefd mijn wel geraakt dit is daar ook het brdoeping van dqt ik jouw hier bi een bericht stur van uit mij zepf i vind het echt vervelend wat jouw is overkomen dit is vreselijkals of je een auwe schoen bent geworden bin het vuil maar goed mijn naam is youssef 21 jaar oud ik zou graag met jouw in contact komen op een recpectevolle manier dchrik niet van me leventijd want dat zegt nooit wie je bent hoop dat jij rr ook zo over denkt staa jouw graag te woord hoop dst k wat meer over me zelf kan vertelen en jij over je zelf inchallah a selaammalkom

----------


## youchef

Owjah  :zwaai:  was vergeten te zwaaien

----------


## ihsane04

Hallo,
Ik zou graag in contact komen met jou

----------


## youchef

Goedenavond ihsane als ik het goed heb gelezen ik ben bereid om contact met jpuw te hebben maar wat is jouw voorkeur laat het me weten via msn wat nu skpye heet vind ik ook goed afz youssef

----------


## youchef

Ook voor het zelfden staa ik voor alles open dus denk er over na ben persoonlijk erg vriendelijk hoop dat jr snel antwoord

----------


## Oeghtmuslima

> salaam sorry ik ben ook getrouwd en ik herken mijn situatie in jou plaats ik wil ook graag scheiden maar soebhanalah heb nooit de kracht ik nblijf geduld hebben en het doet zoveel pijn die geduld ik ben zo ongelukkig en ik vroeg mij af hoe heb jij het gedaan. ik wil zo graag opnieuw beginnen en nieuwe lijn en gezonde huwelijk. ik wens jou heel veel succes in jou zoektocht inshallah word jou 2de huwelijk gezegend


Salamoe Alaikom oeghtie, 

Je bent met hem getrouwd met een reden toch? 
Ik raad je echt niet aan te scheiden. 
Ik weet niet wat jou situatie is en als je jouw situatie wilt uitleggen ben ik er ieder moment voor je. 
Maar denk nooit te snel aan scheiden, Allah subhana wa ta3ala heeft scheiden niet voor niets afgeraden. Het is soms moeilijk en dan wil je opgeven maar de vrouwen met geduld zijn de beste vrouwen. 
Mannen zitten eigenlijk heel simpel in mekaar, het zijn vrouwen die meestal moeilijk zijn, maar dit is niet altijd het geval. 
Als je man echt in fout zit, praat er met hem over, zeg hem wat je voelt en wat je vindt dat hij verkeerd doet etc. 
Maar denk niet te snel aan scheiden. Ik ken veel vrouwen die gescheiden zijn en waarvan hun tweede huwelijk ook niet is gelukt omdat ze simpelweg niet denken zoals een man denkt. 
Mannen en vrouwen denken niet hetzelfde, vrouwen denken ingewikkeld en mannen niet. Dat is het nu juist, we moeten ons aanpassen aan elkaar. 
Heb sabr en praat met hem.
Lukt het echt niet? Doe dan salat Al istikhara. 
Je kunt me op ieder moment pm'n. In Sha Allah hoor ik nog wat van je! 

Wa salamoe Alaikom

----------


## anony

He alles goed dit past zeker bij mij ben je nog opzoek

----------


## mohamed-serieus

salam oulaikoum
je bericht spreekt me aan ;ik wilde een ^privee bericht sturen maar het kon niet ;
mohiem
ik ben ook gescheiden en zoek ook hetzelfde als jij ; 
ik hoor het wel als je interesse hebt

----------


## mousour37

als je prins nog niet hebt gevonden dan wil ik er wel klaar staan om voor jou en je kind te zorgen ik hou namelijk veel van kinderen dus het komt goed uit ik hoor snel van u

----------


## yassine009

salam a soraya heb je mijn pm gestuurt maar zo te zien doe je geen moeite maar ben weer terug gekomen en hoop dat je wat gaat zeggen 
ik kan je pilaar zijn in het leven

----------


## mohamed simo

السلم عليكم
انت تتكلم العرب ..ان ابحث مثلك 
اذا كنت مهتم جاويني

----------


## jabir37

Hallo .Salaam 3lik zuster .als eerste wens ik je veel succes.en vind het zelf persoonlijk erg ,dat je op jong leeftijd ben gescheiden .
Zelf heb ik geen huwelijk ervaring.
En volgende is dat ik geen bezwaar heb om met een gescheiden vrouw te kunnen trouwen.
MAAR wel :een vrouw die haar man niet respecteert of niet waardeert.
Ik zou je graag beter willen leren kennen 
Als je zelf niet in de bovenste genoemde kenmerken herkent 
Salaam 3lik

----------


## Realiteituoloog

dag lieve mevrouwtje! echt erg voor je zoontje en natuurlijk ook voor jou!
Ik zie dat er alleen maar gare gasten reageren en moge god weten wat voor pm's je hebt ontvangen!

De ene begint over skype? en dan vraag ik me af waarom skype? en de andere geeft zijn email alsof het pepernoot is en de ander zegt nooit getrouwd te zijn maar veel vrouwen kennis te hebben en ga zo maar door :duizelig: 
Ik bedoel zo van... wat willen ze nou? wat moeten ze nou?

hou je sterk en succes met je zoektocht! :zwaai:

----------


## MrMo31

he ik weet niet hoe het wrkt prive zit pas op internet maar je lijkt me leuk ben 31 en ben gescheiden en kids kom prive praten verder liefs

----------

